# Can Anyone Tell Me if a GX340 will Fit on the HSS724



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Hello, there appears to be very knowledgeable Honda and engine members here!

The Honda HSS724 fits my requirements for a new Snowblower exactly (24", hydro, trigger steering, easy chute control) BUT the stock 200cc engine is way under powered for our snowfalls here. We get well upwards of 250 inches per year.

I have someone who is able to do an engine swap for me and I would easily be able to sell the stock GX200.

I see the GX270 shares the same sizing specs and I assume it would fit, however if I'm going to go to the added expense of buying a new engine for a re power on a new machine I would only consider the GX 340. Otherwise I may as well purchase the 410cc 24" Simplicity PRO or Ariens Platinum 24 (both disc drives and possibly less friendly chutes).

My question is will the GX340 fit or can it easily be made to fit as the dimensions are larger?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

no.

you can re-jet the carburetor to get more power. you would probably be better off with an Ariens for your needs but I only know Honda's.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Thank you. That was my guess. The 270 will fit but even with these re jets I read about it will likely struggle here. Unfortunate as it looks to be otherwise perfect . It appears then Ariens platinum or Simplicity Pro are my best options in this bucket size


----------



## markopollo (Nov 30, 2019)

Jenny said:


> Hello, there appears to be very knowledgeable Honda and engine members here!
> 
> The Honda HSS724 fits my requirements for a new Snowblower exactly (24", hydro, trigger steering, easy chute control) BUT the stock 200cc engine is way under powered for our snowfalls here. We get well upwards of 250 inches per year.
> 
> ...


short answer 
no unless you want to put a lot of time into it. 

long answer. 
theoretically, IF the honda has a 3/4 straight shaft connected to a belt, you can, BUT you would need to get a matching pulley in the 1in diameter (for the 340) and then re-drill the engine plate so the bigger honda fits. (plus check for interference with the cover and such) 

you could also loosen the throttle screw to get more RPMS out of the stock motor, or re adjust the governor so it maintains around 4500-5500 rpm) 
again everything im saying MIGHT be possible, and the last one is really not good for the motor. 

my opinion, sell the honda and buy a bigger 2 stage for your needs.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

A larger engine would require longer belts but most importantly the belt guard will likely not work. Belts aren't scary or anything but when a little bit of snow gets in there they will start slipping and there you sit. Kind of a pain and I knew it personally as my blower didn't have a belt guard for a long time.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

A GX340 engine on the HSS724 is like stuffing a Mustang V8 engine in a Mazda Miata. Crazy and imbalanced.

Also, the blower (impeller) diameter size of the HSS724 is small-ish. The HSS928 and HS1332 have the same larger blower. So a large GX340 with a small blower won't utilize the extra power properly. If you look at those huge Ariens with 400cc engines, they have huge 14" blower section. They have crazy throughput compared to the Honda. However, the snow stream is not quite as tight.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Jenny said:


> Thank you all! There have been very helpful replies. The Honda HSS24” wheeled has all of the features I want but is vastly underpowered for my area :frown:


I wonder if the HSS724CW auger housing would fit on the HSS928CW machine? That HSS924CW would certainly do it!


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

aa335 said:


> A GX340 engine on the HSS724 is like stuffing a Mustang V8 engine in a Mazda Miata. *Crazy and imbalanced.*



Ohh, I dont know about that , may be the mustang engine but the LS V8 looks very pretty in that Miata engine bay .


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

tabora said:


> I wonder if the HSS724CW auger housing would fit on the HSS928CW machine? That HSS924CW would certainly do it!


That is an interesting idea but then I would have to purchase 2 new Honda Snowblowers! An engine swap maybe but that is getting pricey!

I think it would be best to go with the 370cc 24" Ariens or 410cc 24" Simplicity.

Unfortunate as the hydro, especially the ease and speed of reverse, and the joystick chute on the HSS24 looked to make my life much easier.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Not a cheap modification. Now if only Ariens and Honda get together and produce a love child, that would be something. Brains, power, and a factory warranty. Pick two.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

4500-5500 RPM's??????

whoa nellie


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Jenny said:


> That is an interesting idea but then I would have to purchase 2 new Honda Snowblowers! An engine swap maybe but that is getting pricey!
> 
> I think it would be best to go with the 370cc 24" Ariens or 410cc 24" Simplicity.
> 
> Unfortunate as the hydro, especially the ease and speed of reverse, and the joystick chute on the HSS24 looked to make my life much easier.


The HSS724 with a re-jet would probably do the trick. it's a great double duty machine. strong enough for large driveways and berms and small enough for decks and walkways.

we got over 300 inches last year and 500 inches the year before and I just use an old Honda HS624 most of the time.

This winter I have used a small single stage HS520 or 621 for the smaller snowfalls. Very light and much faster than the 2 stage.

I wouldn't sell the 724 short until you have used it. Once most people have used a hydrostatic transmission they don't want to go back.

good luck.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Jenny said:


> That is an interesting idea but then I would have to purchase 2 new Honda Snowblowers! An engine swap maybe but that is getting pricey!


Assuming it's even possible to exchange auger units, just buy a used HSS724W and then sell the resulting HSS728W after the swap!


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> Assuming it's even possible to exchange auger units, just buy a used HSS724W and then sell the resulting HSS728W after the swap!


Awesome idea! 

I like it. Modify the 24, cripple the 28. Rob Peter to pay Paul, or is it the other way around. It all averages out in the end.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

The 724 with a re jet would definitely not work here. I looked at a thread with a guy going through basically what we call a dusting with an HSS724 and the engine was struggling. 

Re jets help but they are not a magic cure for an underpowered engine to bucket size in really heavy snow. My ex re jets every piece of lawn and snow equipment he buys and while it offers improvement the actual power output increase is relatively minimal. Guessing in the 5% range. But that’s a wild guess. I just know it’s not huge as he eventually re powers everything with larger engines on equipment that is underpowered. 

The 821 and 824’s and 721 and 724’s from various brands that are in use here are used for “light” snowfalls or pathway or deck work


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Like they say, "There's no Replacement for Displacement". 
Only a larger engine will give enough noticeable power, and as long as the rest of the machine can handle the extra power from a bigger motor on the smaller chassis.
The re-jetting only helps a little bit depending on the altitude the machine is used at. The manufacturers were trying to meet pollution requirements by "Leaning" out the engine, and they got a power loss but didn't pollute as much.
When you drop the HC and CO emissions, you gain on the CO2 emission output, and the CO2 is the "Greenhouse Gas" they keep talking about that causes Global Warming, but the Government EPA makes us increase it by adding pollution requirements that have to be built in to the engine.
Ethanol in gasoline is a very big producer of CO2 gasses but our government does not want us to know that and keeps forcing more of it into our fuel. It also causes lower fuel economy with less power output, so we are burning more fuel than we did before we had to have it added to the fuel.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

The little 208cc that could.






Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

He’s doing very well with that unit but in the shot from behind you can see slow speed he is moving and from sound of that engine, the life expectancy is going to be short if that’s a common clear. 

The condition of the snow makes a bigger difference in most cases than the volume.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

However that is impressive. Every 200cc 24 I’ve seen here including Honda’s stall constantly in most larger snowfalls. 

We don’t see cub cadets though


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* @Coby7 Has a 6-24 Yammy He has Never said it was Underpowered. He Lives oot there In Canada also. k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

you need a snow cannon on a Gravely walk behind.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

The Cubs get by with it due to slower impeller speeds and large gaps
The Honda with it's high impeller speed and tighter gap takes much more power.
The cub is just lofting it out rather than tossing it a long ways...due to a lower impeller speed..gap..and the engine is probably set to 3450 RPM..so the engine is going to run a little around 3000 RPM before the governor fully opens.
If the Honda had a smaller pulley it would walk all over the cub.


Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Jenny said:


> He’s doing very well with that unit but in the shot from behind you can see slow speed he is moving and from sound of that engine, the life expectancy is going to be short if that’s a common clear.
> 
> The condition of the snow makes a bigger difference in most cases than the volume.


179 cc in lighter snow.
Troybilt...same thing as cub essentially.

Don't let those small engines fool you they have come along way.

The Ariens classic is another one that seems to do good with a smaller engine.
Video is for a 179 cc(Troy).. a members here machine.. he later put on a 305 I do believe.










Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * @Coby7 Has a 6-24 Yammy He has Never said it was Underpowered. He Lives oot there In Canada also.*


Plenty of power.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Coby7 said:


> POWERSHIFT93 said:
> 
> 
> > * @Coby7 Has a 6-24 Yammy He has Never said it was Underpowered. He Lives oot there In Canada also.*
> ...


I haven't heard a bad thing about them... Rare here in the states I haven't actually seen one yet.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Jenny said:


> However that is impressive. Every 200cc 24 I’ve seen here including Honda’s stall constantly in most larger snowfalls.
> 
> We don’t see cub cadets though


The Cubs are not an upper end machines...very inexpensive could buy two or three Cubs compared to the nice Ariens Toro's Honda etc.
With as much snow as you get you really do need industrial quality...unless you just bought 2 or three Cubs lol



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

There is a Cub Cadet PRO version 2X24" with a 280cc engine, trigger steering and good looking chute control. Its about a 3hr drive. I may go take a look. Plenty of snow here and more still coming to try it at the Cub dealers lot. 

Only weighs 200lbs compared to the 285lbs of the Ariens Platinum 24 and Simplicity PRO 24, which is likely due not only to the slightly smaller engine but less robust construction. I am, however not going to use it commercially so this should not be a problem. The lighter weight would also make it very maneuverable, even dragging backwards with both triggers engaged. Somewhat intrigued. Thank you!!!!!


They also have a 3X24" PRO version there but I have not read great things about the 3X


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Jenny said:


> There is a Cub Cadet PRO version 2X24" with a 280cc engine, trigger steering and good looking chute control. Its about a 3hr drive. I may go take a look. Plenty of snow here and more still coming to try it at the Cub dealers lot.
> 
> Only weighs 200lbs compared to the 285lbs of the Ariens Platinum 24 and Simplicity PRO 24, which is likely due not only to the slightly smaller engine but less robust construction. I am, however not going to use it commercially so this should not be a problem. The lighter weight would also make it very maneuverable, even dragging backwards with both triggers engaged. Somewhat intrigued. Thank you!!!!!
> 
> ...



Jenny - I have a Troy Bilt which, like the Cub cadet, is built by MTD. It is a decent machine, but no where as heavy duty built as an Ariens or Toro. For the most part, you get what you pay for in snowblowers. What does your ex recommend ? Or, would that cause you to buy the opposite ?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Are you comparing the Ariens to the Cub PRO dealer only version or the box store Cubs?

A Cub Dealer relatively near where I am at at who has the 280cc 2X24" Cub PRO which I assume is a step up from Box version


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Jenny said:


> Are you comparing the Ariens to the Cub PRO dealer only version or the box store Cubs?
> 
> A Cub Dealer relatively near where I am at at who has the 280cc 2X24" Cub PRO which I assume is a step up from Box version



Good question - I am comparing a TroyBilt Storm Tracker 2890 XP, which is about a $1400 (US) machine with Toro and Ariens which are the same price range (within $200 US). I don't know anything about the Cub PRO, so I guess you should ignore my comment. Sorry !


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Jenny said:


> There is a Cub Cadet PRO version 2X24" with a 280cc engine, trigger steering and good looking chute control. Its about a 3hr drive. I may go take a look. Plenty of snow here and more still coming to try it at the Cub dealers lot.
> 
> Only weighs 200lbs compared to the 285lbs of the Ariens Platinum 24 and Simplicity PRO 24, which is likely due not only to the slightly smaller engine but less robust construction. I am, however not going to use it commercially so this should not be a problem. The lighter weight would also make it very maneuverable, even dragging backwards with both triggers engaged. Somewhat intrigued. Thank you!!!!!
> 
> ...


I am not sure about what difference the pro version is...nor if it would be worth the money.Here is the states the Cubs are priced way below the competition.
Here when they say pro it means 3x.. there ..you may a heavy duty two stage available..not sure
As far as 'commercially'..with over 300 inches a year the machine you pick will be getting used alot.
Here in the states we may only use the machine a few hours a year..you may work it several hours a week.
My machine is about 200 pounds I just release the handle and pull it back.. much easier than dealing with reverse. I do use reverse backing up inclines though.
To be honest I don't think the Cub would stand years of use at 300 plus inches a year.
It would require attention to operate at that level.
The bushings wear out... you would have to lube them regularly..good news is they are very inexpensive and could be replaced every two or three years if need be.
Almost all of the parts for MTD (Cubs...Troy's..Yard machines) are very inexpensive and readily available though.




Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

I did find this.. HD.
Has a larger and heavier bucket...as well as the good gear box.
I can't see the back of the machine though to see if it based off the rest of the 24 inch models.

https://www.cubcadet.ca/en/snow-blowers/2x-24-hd/31AH5FVL596.html

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

That's the one he has and also a 3x24 HD is on the floor . May drive up for a look if I get motivated


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

nwcove said:


> you need a snow cannon on a Gravely walk behind.
> 
> https://youtu.be/PZBfvdzH-pI


That is a REAL snowblower, too bad they don't make them anymore since Ariens took the company over and discontinued all of the real Gravely tractors to make the little things that they make toady that can't even compare to an old "L" model or a 5000 series workhorse.
I own a couple of them with the "Cannons", a few walk behinds and a couple 4wheelers-8000 series, they are unstoppable in the snow.
I ran into a Toro and an Ariens that were buried in the snow already and spit them out in pieces, little bits of shrapnel that flew quite a distance. Fire-wood and bricks get launched pretty far with the Cannon, just don't ever get your hand or foot in them, they will be gone in a second and the engine won't even bog down at all.
The impeller weighs around a hundred pounds and when it gets spinning, it does not want to stop.
You do have to "man-handle" them a little bit for weighing close to 750 pounds or more depending on how big your Cannon is, they were built with real steel, not recycled. That's what they call "Old Iron". All gear driven, no belts to slip and wear, cone type clutches that are oil bath, no hydro to wear out, a little bit of an expensive machine that lasts for decades on end, some of mine are 40 to 60 years old and they just wont wear out and die.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Jenny said:


> Hello, there appears to be very knowledgeable Honda and engine members here!
> 
> The Honda HSS724 fits my requirements for a new Snowblower exactly (24", hydro, trigger steering, easy chute control) BUT the stock 200cc engine is way under powered for our snowfalls here. We get well upwards of 250 inches per year.
> 
> ...


If I was doing this, I would get an HSS1332ATD, get the auger housing shorted to 24” wide and replace the 32” augers with 24” augers. Done
Now you have a very powerful machine with all the bells and whistles at the auger width that you desire
:blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## 2muchsnow (Oct 22, 2019)

YSHSfan said:


> If I was doing this, I would get an HSS1332ATD, get the auger housing shorted to 24” wide and replace the 32” augers with 24” augers. Done
> Now you have a very powerful machine with all the bells and whistles at the auger width that you desire
> :blowerhug::blowerhug:



Fantastic Idea. That would keep the larger 1332 impeller as well vs the smaller 724 for more throughput. That would be a beast, However she does not want tracks.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

2muchsnow said:


> Fantastic Idea. That would keep the larger 1332 impeller as well vs the smaller 724 for more throughput. That would be a beast, However she does not want tracks.


Missed the part where she didn’t want tracks.
I don’t know on the new HSS but on the older HS series if you installed a GX390 on a wheeled HS724, the machine will be too back heavy, it will need counter weights at the auger housing.
On the other hand with the trigger steering system a track unit is so easy to move/turn around that I personally would much prefer a track unit over a wheeled one, but that is just my opinion


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

YSHSfan said:


> Missed the part where she didn’t want tracks...On the other hand with the trigger steering system a track unit is so easy to move/turn around that I personally would much prefer a track unit over a wheeled one, but that is just my opinion


Mine, too. People should actually try the new tech before forming a negative opinion. Honda/Yamaha dealers ought to offer "test drives" like I understand can be done in Japan.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jenny said:


> Hello, there appears to be very knowledgeable Honda and engine members here!
> 
> The Honda HSS724 fits my requirements for a new Snowblower exactly (24", hydro, trigger steering, easy chute control) BUT the stock 200cc engine is way under powered for our snowfalls here. We get well upwards of 250 inches per year.


I'm going to ask the question that hasn't been asked. Is this modified hi-strung 24" snowblower intended for commercial money making business or personal?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Personal use only. Unfortunately this all seems more work than it’s worth considering Ariens and Simplicity and Cub offer 370cc, 410cc and 280cc 24” blowers respectively. 

I do understand the newer trigger hydro track units are much easier to turn but the wheeled turning technology has evolved right beside the track. When having to do multiple turns in tight areas nothing beats wheeled. This the situation I find myself dealing with. No tracks for me.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

A gx390 Wouldn’t work well with a 24” HSS. The gx160/200 is small frame, gx240/270 is medium frame, gx340/390 is large frame.Essentially Meaning bigger in all dimensions. 

The gx390s’ cylinder and components would stick out past the bucket. My gx390 sits an inch inboard from the edge of the 28” bucket. The gx270 would fit well on a 24” machine. 70cc is a big difference in power. 

You’d need the same components I needed. Buy the HSS928 GX270, 928 engine bed, drive pulley, belts, belt stays. Bada bing.

Personally, I would never invest all that into a wheeled HSS. Why not tracks? HSS track machines all but eliminate the debate of tracks vs wheels. Tracks all day.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

I can see the new Ariens Track to Wheel change system eliminate the debate as it does both but hardly the HSS. 

Even with hydro triggers you are still trying to turn allot more rubber on the ground than a wheel. And wheel also are avail with auto turn/triggers hydro systems. 

I need to work in tight areas and need to do multiple tight turns. Wheeled is the best option for my situation. 

I understand some are hardcore track guys but wheeled do have advantages in many situations.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Jenny said:


> Personal use only. Unfortunately this all seems more work than it’s worth considering Ariens and Simplicity and Cub offer 370cc, 410cc and 280cc 24” blowers respectively.


This machine is for personal use around your property. It needs to get in close and make tight turns. I get that 24" wheeled snowblower would be good for that. What I don't understand is why 370+cc of engine power. Can you describe the specific application where that much power is needed?


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

aa335 said:


> This machine is for personal use around your property. It needs to get in close and make tight turns. I get that 24" wheeled snowblower would be good for that. What I don't understand is why 370+cc of engine power. Can you describe the specific application where that much power is needed?


There is more than one thread going on it.
She lives in an area with about 300 inches of snow a year..So blowing with a full bucket regularly is a reality. She hates a slow machine.
I guess I can see her point it would be like mowing foot tall grass with an underpowered mower on a regular basis... except it's bitter cold outside ...I would be looking for something to get it done as fast as possible....can I get that with a turbo please lol.



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Shovel said:


> There is more than one thread going on it.
> She lives in an area with about 300 inches of snow a year..So blowing with a full bucket regularly is a reality. She hates a slow machine.
> I guess I can see her point it would be like mowing foot tall grass with an underpowered mower on a regular basis... except it's bitter cold outside ...I would be looking for something to get it done as fast as possible....can I get that with a turbo please lol.
> 
> ...


ya, run it at 4500-5500 rpms as recommended here. maybe last how long? lol.

I agree. wheels do have their advantages. have been using this HS624 for about 10 years but it sucks ( can I say that? ) on berms. rides up . but it is easier to turn and works great in tight spots. blows like a 928 cause well tuned.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> I agree. wheels do have their advantages. have been using this HS624 for about 10 years but it sucks ( can I say that? ) on berms. rides up . but it is easier to turn and works great in tight spots. blows like a 928 cause well tuned.


Of course you can, all snowblower sucks and blows. It's what they are designed to do. :angel:


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> ya, run it at 4500-5500 rpms as recommended here. maybe last how long? lol.
> 
> I agree. wheels do have their advantages. have been using this HS624 for about 10 years but it sucks ( can I say that? ) on berms. rides up . but it is easier to turn and works great in tight spots. blows like a 928 cause well tuned.


I may put fluid in my tires this summer that way I can transfer more weight up front when lifting on the bars before losing traction...and still keep the current balance of the machine..I could go a little heavier up front if I want though say five or ten pounds.
May grind an agressive profile on the augers this summer so they will bust up the snow better..I have so many things to do yet.Tracks are the last resort for me..I simply turn to much...and when I back up I freewheel and essentially run.
Also I am a sixth speed man when it is three or four inches deep.
They say once you go track you can't go back though



Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Shovel said:


> They say once you go track you can't go back


Guilty on this one.

Tracks specially with “power steering” are worth a try IMMHO


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2020)

Track with Power Steering are at about the maneuverability of wheeled solid axle. If you have to make multiple tight turns in a small area they are not pleasant. I had the pleasure of using a Toro wheeled with their version of Auto Turn during the last few storms and it was like maneuvering a light 21" self propelled mower it was so easy.

I get tracks are great but if you are going to use the blower primarily on pavement and you need to turn frequently, they are a very poor choice. I'm fortunate where I am that I have everything paved that I needed clear of snow. Many here do not have that luxury and they generally have 2 or more machines depending on their situation.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

*track machine*



YSHSfan said:


> Guilty on this one.
> 
> Tracks specially with “power steering” are worth a try IMMHO


 A new HSS928 that I have used for 2 months is a totally different from my old 828 track, the steering is one of the best things about it, you have to chase it around when you lift the steering finger's, not as much power as the old one but is new with 9.5 hrs on it, have a 92 jet ready to put in for next winter.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Jenny said:


> Track with Power Steering are at about the maneuverability of wheeled solid axle. If you have to make multiple tight turns in a small area they are not pleasant...I get tracks are great but if you are going to use the blower primarily on pavement and you need to turn frequently, they are a very poor choice...


Sorry, but your opinions have now taken a credibility hit with me; again, you need to use a modern Yamaha or Honda for a reasonable period to gain enough experience to weigh in credibly on the subject.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

Johnny G1 said:


> A new HSS928 that I have used for 2 months is a totally different from my old 828 track, the steering is one of the best things about it, you have to chase it around when you lift the steering finger's, not as much power as the old one but is new with 9.5 hrs on it, have a 92 jet ready to put in for next winter.


These new HSS models comes with trigger steering. Can you feather the trigger and get a wide turning arc? Or is on/off?


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

Been trying both with the trigger but have been seeing that just feathering them can bugger them up, some say either full on or off, have being doing both just to keep it in line with the snow pack, have not seen any thing from Honda as to how the best way to use them as the paper they give you don't tell much, and I only got 9.5 hrs on it so if it bugger's up it will be in the Honda garage and let them fix it.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

aa335 said:


> These new HSS models comes with trigger steering. Can you feather the trigger and get a wide turning arc? Or is on/off?


It is On-Off. There is a gear dog in the transmission that engages-disengages, and after a while it will wear off the "Dove-tail" on the gear dogs. 
It is set up like a motorcycle transmission the way the gears engage in it. Some of the older Honda HR215 lawnmower transmissions used that same type of clutch arrangement for their engage- disengagement, but this set-up does it on the drive axle's on each side to make it steer. It is almost like a "Skid-Steer" set-up, but the side that is disengaged does not "Skid" or lock up, it is just not powered at the time of it being released.
It makes it very easy to "Free Wheel" the machine around by squeezing the levers to release the wheels or tracks if you have to push it around without the engine running.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

Johnny G1 said:


> Been trying both with the trigger but have been seeing that just feathering them can bugger them up, some say either full on or off, have being doing both just to keep it in line with the snow pack, have not seen any thing from Honda as to how the best way to use them as the paper they give you don't tell much, and I only got 9.5 hrs on it so if it bugger's up it will be in the Honda garage and let them fix it.


If you bugger one up and take it back to the shop, they will replace the transmission for you. Just hope it is still under warranty.
At least the Hydro Gear transmission they are using in them is not an expensive transmission like the older Honda built transmissions were.
As of this time Hydro-Gear didn't have parts available to replace the worn gears that wore off the "Dogs when people tried to "Feather" the lever.
We saw a couple of them replaced already because of that, luckily they were covered under warranty.
Honda didn't question it, they just replaced the transmission unit, they probably expected that was going to happen. They want the old transmission back when they replace them under warranty so they can see what went wrong with them, then repair them and re-sell them after they are repaired.
Once you wear off the "Dove-Tail" on the gear dogs, they will jump out of engagement when they are under a "Load".
Give them about 5 more years or so and you will see a lot more of them in for replacements.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Why feather the trigger? Pull the trigger on the inside track and let the outside track rotate the machine. 

The HSS machines don’t have brakes so a light amount of operator input is needed to produce a near stationary 180 degree turn.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

I would nudge turn it like a solid axle except while actual turning

Sent from my LM-Q710.FG using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

ST1100A said:


> If you bugger one up and take it back to the shop, they will replace the transmission for you. Just hope it is still under warranty.
> At least the Hydro Gear transmission they are using in them is not an expensive transmission like the older Honda built transmissions were.
> As of this time Hydro-Gear didn't have parts available to replace the worn gears that wore off the "Dogs when people tried to "Feather" the lever.
> We saw a couple of them replaced already because of that, luckily they were covered under warranty.
> ...


WOW!!

I wouldn't be too happy with this hassle. The winter around here has been slim but have been getting requests from HSS owners for work but I turn them down because they are still under warranty.

In the states they have only been out what? 3 seasons? and already having problems with steering , height adjustment shocks, clogging , defective chute control sensors , and underpowered.

I'll have to buy a HSS and start practicing for next winter when a bunch of these are out of warranty.:sad2:


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

O.P. Yea really.
Around 3 seasons or so they have been out and look at a lot of the little problems they were having compared to the older HS models which were few and far between.
That is what happened when Honda took the Big Box Store route and got cheap with everything, we all saw that coming, we saw it with the lawn mowers in the past when all of them went Big Box.
If you can get your hands on a used HSS, grab it so you can get some practice with it.
The transmissions didn't appear to be as involved to take out as the older HS models were, but still some work involved with that, so you will be getting some work with removing them.
Then when you have one out, take it apart to see whats inside. Just be careful you don't strip the bolts or snap/break them when splitting the trans case on them.
Hydro-Gear was known for using those self tapping bolts that were only good for one use. If you ever remove them, they should be replaced and be careful you don't strip out the threads they cut in the case.
The under-powering issue was an easy fix with a carb re-jet. That was done to meet pollution requirements. Give it time and they will start using a larger engine.


----------

